# Mahal na kita vs mahal kita



## Clank

Hi everyone I'm a newbie,

I would like to know the difference between Mahal na kita and Mahal Kita,
what does na mean?

And how should I reply?

thanks alot.


----------



## Cracker Jack

mahal kita = I love you
mahal na kita = I already love you.

na is already.

How you reply depends on how you react. Post your reaction and I will tell you how it's like in Tagalog.


----------



## cyrille2188

There is one more meaning of Mahal na kita besides the abovementioned.

(Pero), Mahal na kita = But I already love you (I've been loving you). [Intonation on ki*ta*]
(Pero ngayon,) Mahal na kita = But now, I love you (I just started loving you now) [Intonation on *Ngayon* - Mahal na kita just flows rapidly]

Mahal kita = I love you (Plain old I love you)


----------



## Clank

thanks,

so if i want to say i'm in love with u too, how do i say it in tagalog?

someone told me to say mahal na rin kita. is it correct?


----------



## cyrille2188

Clank said:
			
		

> thanks,
> 
> so if i want to say i'm in love with u too, how do i say it in tagalog?
> 
> someone told me to say mahal na rin kita. is it correct?


 
Mahal na rin kita implies that you just started loving her. Saying the plain old "I love you too" is "Mahal *din *kita".


----------



## Clank

thanks a lot mate.


----------



## kennr53

cyrille2188 said:


> Mahal na rin kita implies that you just started loving her. Saying the plain old "I love you too" is "Mahal *din *kita".


 

Hello was just wondering if someone could tell me what this sentence means... thanks for all your help...

Mahat na mahal kita hanggang sa wakas.


----------



## Cracker Jack

kennr53 said:


> Mahat na mahal kita hanggang sa wakas.


 
I very you very much till the end.


----------



## kennr53

Cracker Jack said:


> I very you very much till the end.


 
Is there a possible other translation or meaning?  Like maybe I love you very much till the end?   Could it be something like that?  Thanks for your help...


----------



## Cracker Jack

kennr53 said:


> Is there a possible other translation or meaning? Like maybe I love you very much till the end? Could it be something like that? Thanks for your help...


 
I am very sorry for my carelessness.  The correct translation is:

I love you very much till the end.


----------



## kennr53

Not a problem at all and I really do appriciate you taking another look at the question...  Once I looked at your answer it just made more sense that it should read the way you just said.  Thank you for your help now I know what it says...  One thing I can say I've never met someone like her and I just find myself wanting and doing anything to put a smile on her face if all Filipino women are like her with her qualities I can understand just how lucky I am to have found her and that she came into my life.  I know this I have no other desire but to make her happy anyway that I can.  Again thank you for your help.


----------



## bibay27

oh...how sweet of you!


----------



## CyberSetan

Mahal kita ~

well..... both of those words have different meaning in Malay / Indonesian~

For your extra information:

In Malay, "Mahal" means "Expensive" and "Kita" means "We". The word "kita" also can mean "you" in Malay, especially in Brunei or Sabah.

Mahal kita = Expensive we / We (are) expensive

so..... if you ever find a Malay girl and you wanted to say "I love you" in Tagalok, the Malay girl might be offended, as in she may think that you saying that she is a prostitute by asking "are you expensive?"~ heheh


----------



## Qcumber

Hello 
Why translate *ná* as "already"? Why not "now"?
*Mahál ná kitá.* = Now I am in love with you.

Why drop the future? 
*Mahál na mahál kitá hanggáng sa wakás.* "I love you very much till the end."
It would more appropriate to translate it as:
I'll love you passionately until the end.

P.S.
*na* is the linker
*ná* is an adverb


----------



## Qcumber

CyberSetan said:


> In Malay, "Mahal" means "Expensive"


It also means "expensive" in Tagalog. 
You've got the same thing in English with *dear*, and French with *cher / chère*.


----------



## lhanie

Qcumber said:


> Hello
> 
> Why translate *ná* as "already"? Why not "now"?
> 
> ---> maybe he translated as "already" because she/he might felt the love since long time or before they disscuss again the issue concerning their feelings.. he/she referred it as "already" as a "confirmation"... now that they talked again... .
> ----> *"Mahal kita ngayon, di ko alam sa mga susunod na araw."*  - _"i love you now.. i dont know these coming days."_
> 
> 
> *Mahál ná kitá.* = Now I am in love with you.
> 
> ----.Now i'm in love with you.  -- >_ "Ngayon, mahal na kita. " _
> 
> 
> Why drop the future?
> *Mahál na mahál kitá hanggáng sa wakás.* "I love you very much till the end."
> It would more appropriate to translate it as:
> I'll love you passionately until the end.
> 
> P.S.
> *na* is the linker
> *ná* is an adverb


----------



## Qcumber

Lhanie, I noticed Tagalogs use "already" where it's not used in English.
For instance, a Filipino translator once called me to inform me his translation was done on the day it was supposed to be done, and said: "The translation is already done, Sir."
To which I replied: "What do you mean by "already"? Didn't we agree on today for its delivery?"
As he didn't understand. It took me a long time to explain him he should have said: "The translation is done / ready."
He brought the translation some time later. I checked it, and realized he had made the same mistake in the text a couple of times.
Sorry, I'm not convinced by your explanation. I don't think anybody would naturally say: "I already love you." in the context of the initial post of this thread. Actually I can't imagine any context for the moment where this sentence could be used. Perhaps the most probable equivalent in English is: "I have fallen in love with you."


----------



## lhanie

Qcumber said:


> Lhanie, I noticed Tagalogs use "already" where it's not used in English.
> For instance, a Filipino translator once called me to inform me his translation was done on the day it was supposed to be done, and said: "The translation is already done, Sir."
> To which I replied: "What do you mean by "already"? Didn't we agree on today for its delivery?"
> As he didn't understand. It took me a long time to explain him he should have said: "The translation is done / ready."
> He brought the translation some time later. I checked it, and realized he had made the same mistake in the text a couple of times.
> Sorry, I'm not convinced by your explanation. I don't think anybody would naturally say: "I already love you." in the context of the initial post of this thread. Actually I can't imagine any context for the moment where this sentence could be used. Perhaps the most probable equivalent in English is: "I have fallen in love with you."


 
you see... he used also "the translation is already done" -- > he used also this because your having a current conversation regarding on what he has done maybe few minutes or days back .. w/c means that he's telling you something he has done that just only giving/feeding the information now..
---> and using this,... depends on the situation and on the flow of conversation of the parties involved...
---> When we say "I have fallen in love with you" -- if i'm going to translate it in tagalog ---- "Minahal na kita"  different from "Mahal na kita"

*** There's a guy courting a girl for a long time.. theY were dating for how many times.. but time came that the guy thought that the girl just playing around with him and doesn't love him... so he decided to let her go.... then the girl said.. "My God...  i already love you, and now you want to go?
--> she used here i already love you.. because she just told him currently to the guy what she felt from the time she realized it.. 

anyway... i got your point.. i'm just explaining how the others treat it..


----------



## Qcumber

lhanie said:


> you see... he used also "the translation is already done" --...


No, it was a mistake in English because he obviously calqued what he would have said in Tagalog: Tapós ná pô ang sálin.
If, on Monday, A is asked to translate a text for Friday, and he brings the translation on Friday, he has to say: "The translation is finished."
If he brings it on Wednesday, he can say: "The translation is already finished."


----------



## Qcumber

lhanie said:


> My God... i already love you, and now you want to go?


Frankly I don't think any native speaker of English would say that.
In the situation you describe, the girl would probably say: "So now that I am in love with you, you leave me!" or something close to it.

Perhaps the grammatical problem would be simpler to handle if we replaced "in love" by "pregnant".
Anó, buntís ná akó at tumátalikód ká sa ákin!
= What! Now that I am pregnant, you (turn your back to me) / abandon me.


----------



## moonshine

Qcumber said:


> No, it was a mistake in English because he obviously calqued what he would have said in Tagalog: Tapós ná pô ang sálin.
> If, on Monday, A is asked to translate a text for Friday, and he brings the translation on Friday, he has to say: "The translation is finished."
> If he brings it on Wednesday, he can say: "The translation is already finished."



I understand what you're saying. It's just the usage of "already" here in the Philippines is loose. It's like in American English, when you say *I'm already here* - it's just to say you have arrived, with no particular emphasis on time (e.g. arrived 5 mins earlier). You can say _I'm already here_ even though you're an hour late. The usage may not be proper as you've mentioned but it's acceptable here.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> It's like in American English, when you say *I'm already here* - it's just to say you have arrived, with no particular emphasis on time (e.g. arrived 5 mins earlier). You can say _I'm already here_ even though you're an hour late.


I wasn't aware of this particular usage of "already" in US English.

Now that I think of it. *Minahál *being in the completed aspect, it should fit well in the past narrative, and be translated in the past perfect. Let me try.

Minahál ná niyá si Jomari at tsakâ natuklasán niyáng siyá'y waláng-hiyáng palikéro.
= She had fallen in love with Jomari, then she discovered he was a shameless womanizer.  

Is my sentence correct?


----------



## moonshine

Almost perfect, would be better if you say Minahal na niya si Jomari at tsaka niya natuklasang siya'y isang walang-hiyang palikero.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Almost perfect, would be better if you say Minahal na niya si Jomari at tsaka niya natuklasang siya'y isang walang-hiyang palikero.


 Do you mean that *isáng* is compulsory or that it merely insists on Jomari being a shameless womanizer?


----------



## moonshine

Without _isang_, the sentence would be "She had fallen in love with Jomari, then discovered he is/was shameless womanizer." Doesn't sound right as it's missing the article a.


----------



## tanzhang

umm... so mahal kita - I love you minahal kita - I loved you minamahal kita - I am loving you( I suppose that's what that means) mahal na kita - I already love you or I love you now... I never even heard mahal na kita being you used ever...  mahal na mahal kita - I love you truly or dearly...  I think those are correct...


----------



## moonshine

I think the term "mahal na kita" is only used as a response - like stating the fact that you are now in love with someone who you previously weren't in love with.

Just to add, future tense would be mamahalin kita


----------



## tanzhang

Oo nga pala, salamat.


----------



## kios_01

Whoa. Haba na ng usapan ha.

Interesting though. I guess the Philippine English use of "already" is closer to that of the American (unsurprising, really) than to that of the British.

I was surpised though that "Mahal na kita" could not, in some English language dialects (read: British) be translated as "I love you already." It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## NMadison01

I need some help here...
My girlfriend is Filipina and I am attempting to learn Tagalog

I have pick up quite a few words but I checked her phone the other day and a guy's number was in there and it said

M@halK...

the only phrases I know that start that way are Mahal Kita and Mahal Ko which are either I love you or my love

She says it means brother but I never heard of putting mahal in front of kaputol is this common in the PI or is she just giving me a line?


----------

